# Jumpshot problem?



## Carter (May 16, 2013)

I think my form is okay, and all the while the ball goes in with a good percentage when I shoot from outside the paint area, but I have problem shooting for 3 pointer.
I jump and shoot at the same time, but like I said, it goes in with a good percentage. However, I think this might be the problem why I am struggling to shoot 3 pointer?
And thus, when I make a jumpshot, do I like jump and shoot at the same time? Or do I jump, wait for my peak of jump, then move my guiding hand away and release the ball on my shooting hand?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Carter said:


> I think my form is okay, and all the while the ball goes in with a good percentage when I shoot from outside the paint area, but I have problem shooting for 3 pointer.
> I jump and shoot at the same time, but like I said, it goes in with a good percentage. However, I think this might be the problem why I am struggling to shoot 3 pointer?
> And thus, when I make a jumpshot, do I like jump and shoot at the same time? Or do I jump, wait for my peak of jump, then move my guiding hand away and release the ball on my shooting hand?


Just watch Stephen Curry and do what he does.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If you're hesitating when you go up for a three, that'll drop your percentage - it has to be a fluid motion with your legs driving the shot.


----------



## TreyM (May 12, 2013)

Practice becomes perfect. Practice shooting three pointers because if you shoot a lots of three pointers every day it will get easier. If you think there is something wrong with your form, ask someone you know with basketball experience, if they see something wrong with your form. Also, watch some of the great shooters like Ray Allen, Steve Nash, JJ Reddick and compare your form to theirs.


----------

